# I have two whizzer tanks!



## oquinn (Sep 20, 2012)

One has only the rear mounting bracket,the other has lost front and back.they look like they were soldered on.What can be done or who can fix?


----------



## kunzog (Sep 24, 2012)

Memory Lane has those brackets.
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------

